# If Dianabol half life is 4 hours why we wait 10 days to kick in



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

:thumbup1:

Thanks


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea, it's nasty shyt that D BOL fuked me up.

Had to take at least 2-3 dosages a day because once the half life came I started feeling really shytty.

First thing in the morning was the worst, like hell.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

who says you have to wait 10 days?? wait for what??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Watch out for dbol throat its deadly.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> who says you have to wait 10 days?? wait for what??


wait to kick in , start working!!

first 10 days I fell nothing no strainght gains


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat said:


> Watch out for dbol throat its deadly.


What the Hell is that ???


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

benki11 said:


> wait to kick in , start working!!
> 
> first 10 days I fell nothing no strainght gains


I feel it within 2 days or so

everyones different though

what exactly are you waiting to feel?? maybe your expectations are bit out??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

If I take DBOL pre-workout I know about it


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rusty_Mann said:


> What the Hell is that ???


Nowt Fat is just being his usual self


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Every one is different, the dbol you take will also be different to say the ones i take, just because active half live is 4-6 hours doesn't mean drop 1 tab and suddenly you will feel any different it takes time to build up the levels within the body for it to have an effect just like any drug does. It's the same as asking why do long ester test's like Enth take 3-4wks to start showing its effects.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Every one is different, the dbol you take will also be different to say the ones i take, just because active half live is 4-6 hours doesn't mean drop 1 tab and suddenly you will feel any different it takes time to build up the levels within the body for it to have an effect just like any drug does. It's the same as asking why do long ester test's like Enth take 3-4wks to start showing its effects.


yeah but test e half life is about 14 days so that is just about as it should be


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

damn your not arnie after 4 hours... this steroid malarckey isnt all its cracked up to be! :lol:

just takes time to build up, as it increases protein synthesis, maybe you actually have to take some protein in too


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

dont waste ya time on dbol man, get celltech 25lbs in 14days gained 3lbs after first dose had to drop the dose though was getting to big to fast


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> damn your not arnie after 4 hours... this steroid malarckey isnt all its cracked up to be! :lol:
> 
> just takes time to build up, as it increases protein synthesis, maybe you actually have to take some protein in too


lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

benki11 said:


> yeah but test e half life is about 14 days so that is just about as it should be


Sorry that was prob confusing the point somewhat, The half life is irrelevant


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing in 10days?

Nothing in them tabs then bud.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Nothing in 10days?
> 
> Nothing in them tabs then bud.


Maybe not, Maybe just under dosed i've had this with dbol Elite la pharmas for example i need 60-70mg ed but then i know i'm taking them when it would normally be 30-40mg : Obviously i'm still only getting 30-40mg but taking the number of tabs that would equate 70mg if they were dossed properly i hope that makes sense?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

do you take your daily dbol dosage in 1 hit or spread them out over the day???


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> do you take your daily dbol dosage in 1 hit or spread them out over the day???


Spread them over the day!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

cheers benki


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

same spread over the day, always.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I take them pre workout every other day 1 hour before, and i know about it. You must have bunk gear mate.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> same spread over the day, always.


x2


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I take them pre workout every other day 1 hour before, and i know about it. You must have bunk gear mate.


when you say you know about it..

What do you mean?


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> dont waste ya time on dbol man, get celltech 25lbs in 14days gained 3lbs after first dose had to drop the dose though was getting to big to fast


wow ... lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I take them pre workout every other day 1 hour before, and i know about it. You must have bunk gear mate.


What dbol u using bro


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

d-bole throat and feeling **** on d-bole 2 things i never have i am sure people self induce theses problems


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> when you say you know about it..
> 
> What do you mean?


I feel stronger and more pumped than if i don't take them.



MonstaMuscle said:


> What dbol u using bro


ROHM mate.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> dont waste ya time on dbol man, get celltech 25lbs in 14days gained 3lbs after first dose had to drop the dose though was getting to big to fast


lol


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I spent 7 years as a radiochemist in the nuclear industry, so half-lives are sort of my thing.

Oral steroids are effective from the first tablet you take, and fully effective by the end of the second day. To get the best muscle growth, you need 3 things, all at the same time, for as many hours a day as possible:-

1. Muscle damage to repair

2. Steroids in your blood

3. Amino acids in your blood, from eating protein

Its only when you have the 3 together that stuff happens.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I spent 7 years as a radiochemist in the nuclear industry, so half-lives are sort of my thing.
> 
> Oral steroids are effective from the first tablet you take, and fully effective by the end of the second day. To get the best muscle growth, you need 3 things, all at the same time, for as many hours a day as possible:-
> 
> ...


is this true mate? never realised they were fully effective from day two. learn something new everyday on here!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I love dbol but get a sort of strange side sort of deca dick is this normal I run high test


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fat said:


> Watch out for dbol throat its deadly.





Rusty_Mann said:


> What the Hell is that ???


It's like winny foot I believe?!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> is this true mate? never realised they were fully effective from day two. learn something new everyday on here!


Yes. Oral steroids are quick, which is why we use them to kickstart an injectible cycle. Injectibles can take 3 or 4 weeks to reach a fully-effective level,depending on the ester. Acetates or prop are almost as quick as oral steroids. Enathates take about 3 weeks to be fully effective, injected twice a week, and the same to wear off - ish.

With injectibles, there are a few half-lives at work, making it more complicated. When you inject one ml of test enanthate, there is a half-life for the pea-sized bubble of oil in the muscle to disperse as tiny bubbles in your bloodstream. The enanthate ester makes the test very fat-soluble (lipophylic), so it would much rather jump into your body fat than stay in your watery blood. With every injection, the amount stored in your body fat increases, and it's gradually emmitted from your fat back into your blood. You also have an enzyme called esterase which chops the ester off, leaving testosterone base in your blood.

Complicated!

All the fat in your body is like an economy 7 storage heater full of house bricks, and testosterone (or tren, boldenone, nandrolone) is the "heat".


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Yes. Oral steroids are quick, which is why we use them to kickstart an injectible cycle. Injectibles can take 3 or 4 weeks to reach a fully-effective level,depending on the ester. Acetates or prop are almost as quick as oral steroids. Enathates take about 3 weeks to be fully effective, injected twice a week, and the same to wear off - ish.
> 
> With injectibles, there are a few half-lives at work, making it more complicated. When you inject one ml of test enanthate, there is a half-life for the pea-sized bubble of oil in the muscle to disperse as tiny bubbles in your bloodstream. The enanthate ester makes the test very fat-soluble (lipophylic), so it would much rather jump into your body fat than stay in your watery blood. With every injection, the amount stored in your body fat increases, and it's gradually emmitted from your fat back into your blood. You also have an enzyme called esterase which chops the ester off, leaving testosterone base in your blood.
> 
> ...


if thats all true mate great knowledge! reps


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Little stu said:


> I love dbol but get a sort of strange side sort of deca dick is this normal I run high test


Don t think so


----------

